# What are some other sentra BBS



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

I used to know a couple of them, but lost the url. I didn't find any searching. I just know b15sentra.net


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

www.sr20deforum.com
www.freshalloy.com


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

http://www.b15sentra.net/
http://www.thevboard.com/


----------

